# looking to upgrade tranny



## mhyl2000 (Jun 30, 2017)

Good morning gentlemen , new to the forum. I have a 1967 pontiac tempest matching number 326 engine 2 speed st300 tranny. looking to rebuild the tranny , does anyone know if i’m able to put in a third gear or put in better gears ? the tranny runs fine , just looking to upgrade the tranny but keep the matching numbers. any suggestions ?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

To my knowledge the easiest swap is to put in a BOP TurboHydromatic 350, AKA TH350. Using a TH350 with the BOP bellhousing (not Chevy) should be a bolt in swap. Hopefully some of the members here who have done this will chime in with tips. Below are some links to help:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/67-lemans-converting-powerglide-th350-28113/





 This is similar to the tranny in your Tempest and the chassis is common to GM A-bodies.


----------



## mhyl2000 (Jun 30, 2017)

ok thanks for the info i will start to look for a th350 with a bop bell housing .


----------

